# Ficar com alguém



## Niki777

Tenho uma duvida. Estube en Brasil en el verano y se me figuro que ficar podria tener una conotacion sexual, mas no estoy segura. La verdad no recuerdo bien el contexto, pero alquien me puede sacar de la duda?


----------



## Mangato

Sí, é possível. Pode significar ter relações sexuais, mas é um eufemismo; é preciso ter mais contexto pra poder afirmar isso.


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Niki.
Tuvimos una discusión parecida en el foro de port-ing.
Si entiendes portugués, mira lo que dice Vanda en el post 11 de dicha discusión.


----------



## Niki777

Muchas gracias a los dos! La discusion en el foro de ingles aclaro' mi duda.


----------



## thisamurai

Hola, 
Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda. 
Acá en Brasil, cuando tenemos una relación de una solo noche con una chica, pase lo que pase, y esa relación no se desarrolla, decimos solamente que "quedamos" con ella. Ejemplo, "Ayer en la fiesta 'quedé' con su prima", "Tengo ganas de 'quedarme' con su hermana". ¿Hay un verbo en español para ello? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que sería buena idea que ampliaras un poco lo que se quiere significar cuando dicen "quedé con ella". Dices "pase lo que pase", y eso es muy amplio, muy vago. ¿Por qué no se desarrolla, como dices, la relación? ¿No se desarrolla porque no hubo interés de parte de ella, pero sí hubo interés de parte tuya, por ejemplo? ¿O porque no tuvieron oportunidad o tiempo, pero sí tuvieron interés? No entiendo bien la situación.
Saludos


----------



## thisamurai

Hola Adolfo,
Voy a intentar explicarme mejor. Voy a una fiesta y conozco a una chica. Salgo con ella, la beso y quizá me acuesto con ella. Pero en el otro día, no hay interés ni mio ni de ella de desarrolarmos una relación mayor. Lo que paso fue solo por diversión. Solo por una noche. En Brasil decimos que 'quedamos' con esa chica, en portugués, 'ficamos'. ¿Hay un verbo para ese encuentro casual?
Muchas gracias por la atención


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Está bien claro ahora. Lo único que se me ocurre (sin caer en vulgaridades) es decir "nos acostamos" o "me acosté con ella". Si uno está hablando de su pareja estable, difícilmente diría "me acosté con ella", ya que no es ninguna novedad, por ser la pareja habitual. Para tener más respuestas de hispanohablantes, te recomiendo que le pidas a un moderador que te mueva este hilo a la parte de "solo español", cosa que puedes hacer con un clic en el triángulo rojo que contiene un signo de admiración, a la derecha de cada comentario.
Saludos

*acostar 7.     * prnl. Dicho de una persona: Mantener relación sexual con otra. _No quiere acostarse __CON__ nadie._ (DRAE)


----------



## Vanda

Temos uma discussão anterior sobre o tema.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1152640


----------



## thisamurai

Hola adolfo, 
En el caso del verbo "acostarse", hay el sexo. Cuando me refiero a "quedar", ni siempre hay. A veces son solamente besos. Hace mucho tiempo que busco ese verbo, sin embargo pienso que es algo muy particular de Brasil. Muchas gracias más una vez.


----------



## Vanda

Samurai, você leu os posts acima do seu?
Ah! Lembrei-me, na outra discussão temos o termo em inglês, mas ainda não o temos em espanhol.


----------



## brasileirinho

thisamurai said:


> Hola adolfo,
> En el caso del verbo "acostarse", hay el sexo. Cuando me refiero a "quedar", ni siempre hay. A veces son solamente besos. Hace mucho tiempo que busco ese verbo, sin embargo pienso que es algo muy particular de Brasil. Muchas gracias más una vez.



No se dice quedar.
Es un término brasileño "ficar" y lo estás traduciendo literalmente.

Además, lo que se hace acá no es tan común en otras partes. Lo de besar una chica/chico en una fiesta y tener una relación sexual y chao no es usual en otras partes. Conozco algunos términos chilenos que se refieren a eso como 'agarrar' , 'poncear' , pero supongo que no se apliquen a otras partes. Por eso Adolfo te propone que utilizes la palabra tal como lo haces, si te acuestas con una persona que no es tu pareja, te acuestas y listo, si la besas, la besas y listo. Las cuestiones culturales son muy difíciles de traducirse.


----------



## thisamurai

Hola, 
Yo he dicho "quedar" para pasar una idea de lo que me gustaría de decir. Es verdad, las cuestiones culturales son realmente muy difíciles de traducírselas. Gracias por las pistas "agarrar" y "poncear". Continuaré intentando algo parecido con lo que busco.


----------



## Tomby

thisamurai said:


> Hola,
> Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda.
> Acá en Brasil, cuando tenemos una relación de una solo noche con una chica, pase lo que pase, y esa relación no se desarrolla, decimos solamente que "quedamos" con ella. Ejemplo, "Ayer en la fiesta 'quedé' con su prima", "Tengo ganas de 'quedarme' con su hermana". ¿Hay un verbo en español para ello?
> Muchas gracias





thisamurai said:


> Hola Adolfo,
> Voy a intentar explicarme mejor. Voy a una fiesta y conozco a una chica. Salgo con ella, la beso y quizá *...*


En España decimos "quedar". También puede ser "estar". Voy a colocar tus mismos ejemplos:
"Ayer en la fiesta 'quedé' con su prima".
"Ayer en la fiesta 'estuve' con su prima".
"Tengo ganas de 'quedar' con su hermana".
"Tengo ganas de 'estar' con su hermana".
En ninguno de estos ejemplos queda explícito si hubo sexo o si hay deseos de tenerlo.
Las palabras "agarrar" y "poncear" no se usan en España, al menos dentro del contexto que planteas.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Además, lo que se hace acá no es tan común en otras partes. Lo de besar una chica/chico en una fiesta y tener una relación sexual y chao no es usual en otras partes. Conozco algunos términos chilenos que se refieren a eso como 'agarrar' , 'poncear' , pero supongo que no se apliquen a otras partes.


 
En todas partes cuecen habas... La liberación sexual como la gripe A llega a todas partes. En el sentido de* ficar* por aquí se dice *acostarse* cuando se llega al acto sexual. Es muy frecuente utilizar algún eufemismo, muy frecuentemente *mojar.* En los casos de adolescentes que no pasan de besos más o menos fogosos, decimos* morrear.*


----------



## Vanda

> En los casos de adolescentes que no pasan de besos más o menos fogosos, decimos* morrear.*



MG, essa pode ser uma das traduções, então, pelo menos para os mais novos, apesar de não englobar totalmente nossa palavra. Nosso ficar muda também de significado de acordo com a idade - atualmente nem tanto.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> MG, essa pode ser uma das traduções, então, pelo menos para os mais novos, apesar de não englobar totalmente nossa palavra. Nosso ficar muda também de significado de acordo com a idade - atualmente nem tanto.


 
Agora me lembrei que temos (ou tinhamos) outra expressão para o fato. Tinha dúvida que estivesse no dicionário, mas comprovei

*darse el lote *o* pegarse** el **lote**.*
*1.  *locs. verbs. vulgs. Besuquearse y manosearse con otra persona.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Rositcha

"Ficar com alguém" es una jerga más utilizada por los jovenes brasileños.
Cuando una persona "fica" con alguen es por poco tiempo.
Significa un encuentro casual que puede durar, por ejemplo, o tiempo de una fiesta. Normalmente no hay connotación sexual. Hay besos y abrazos.


----------



## Tomby

Rositcha said:


> "Ficar com alguém" es una jerga más utilizada por los jovenes brasileños.
> Cuando una persona "fica" con alguen es por poco tiempo.
> Significa un encuentro casual que puede durar, por ejemplo, o tiempo de una fiesta. Normalmente no hay connotación sexual. Hay besos y abrazos.


Ah, entonces también puede ser denominado como un "ligue".
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Rositcha

Tombatossals said:


> Ah, entonces también puede ser denominado como un "ligue".
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


 
TT,
Ahora yo que necesito una explicación - que és ligue?
Es que en portugués de Brasil tenemos el verbo namorar, que no es la mesma cosa que enamorar en español. También tenemos "enamorar" que es aficionarse a alguien o algo.
"Namorar" es mantener una relación amorosa con otra persona con o sin intención de casarse. Por ejemplo, se "namoras" una chica, ella es tu novia. 
"Ficar" es una relación amorosa fugaz, efímera.


----------



## Tomby

Rositcha said:


> "Ficar" es una relación amorosa fugaz, efímera.


Um _ligue_ é simplesmente isso. Mais nada. Quanto ao namoro, namorar, enamorar, etc. há vários fios neste fórum que tratam deles. 
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## cpamef

Olha aqui em Argentina dizemos : Estuve "... anoche estuve con fulano.." isso aí pode significar beijos, sexo.. ou que só estivemos com uma pessoa.. na sua companhia..

Você é brasileiro e professor de espanhol.. eu sou argentina e professora de português


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Me enganché con encontrar el término en español de "ficar" con connotación sexual... 

Depende de la frase, porque podría ser "curtir" = vulgar (bastante), el proteño clásico la usa mucho: "me la curtí a la piba". Hay otros términos, todos caídos en mayor vulgaridad que "curtir" que realmente no quiero decir. 

"Curtir" no siempre significa ésto, es necesario que lo deje claro, porque podría decirse: "curtieron una historia que terminó" (_viveram, curtiram, uma história que acabou_).

Y "curtir" tiene muchos significados también: puede ser "jodete": _curtite flaco.  _


Beijo para todos, espero ter sido de ajuda!!!


----------



## Mangato

Creo que a aquí curtir no se entendería con ese significado. Pero usamos innumerables términos, la mayoría bastante vulgares y soeces.

Beneficiar, tirar, calzar, tumbar, llevar al catre...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Uhfff claro que sí...  Yo tengo varios bien porteños pero no dá para escribirlos siquiera (aunque más de una vez se difunda en confianza, sólo en confianza).  Uno clásico (del porteño de 70 años, pañuelito al cuello y bien tanguero) es "cepillar" jajaja

Beijo,
Ivonne


----------



## vmmvcorazón

ligar  con alguien en portugués es paquerar


----------



## vmmvcorazón

se alguien que quedarse con alguien

tiene que  ligar para  después   quedar


----------



## olivinha

thisamurai said:


> Hola adolfo,
> En el caso del verbo "acostarse", hay el sexo. Cuando me refiero a "quedar", ni siempre hay. A veces son solamente besos. Hace mucho tiempo que busco ese verbo, sin embargo pienso que es algo muy particular de Brasil. Muchas gracias más una vez.


 
Oi Thisamurai.
Pensei na expressão _liarse_ comum na Espanha. Veja este exemplo:
- La semana pasada sali a la discoteca, conoci a un chico y nos liamos por una noche.

Há também a expressão enrollar.
*8. *prnl. coloq. Tener relaciones amorosas, normalmente pasajeras. _Se ha enrollado __CON__ una mujer mayor que él_

Espero que te ajudem no que busca.


----------



## pkogan

En argentina, usamos la expresion "transar", como sinonimo de _"ficar"(portugues). _Es decir, que "transar" es una especie de falso amigo, ya que no se refiere especificamente al acto sexual, como en portugues, sino a una relacion de caracter efimera.
Me permito sugerir a thisamurai que, para evitar confusiones, no traduzca las expresiones sino que las coloque en italico. (Ejemplo:_ ficar)_

Saludos a todos!


----------



## As2009

Pkogan,

"Transar" no Brasil  se refere especificamente a ter relações sexuais, assim... Cuidado! (rsrsrsrs).

Adriana


----------



## Mangato

Ligue es una conquista rápida, o una relación intranscendente.  Ligar es establecer relación con otra persona con fines amatorios. Pero dentro del mismo sentido puede tener varios grados.

_¿Esa chica es tu novia? No de momento sólo es un ligue._

También puede ser la etapa inicial de una relación más seria.

Ligué a mi mujer en unas vacaciones de verano


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En Argentina usamos también el _andar con alguien_. El _andar con alguien_ implica una relación sin compromisos, en la que obviamente hay sexo pero no hace referencia taxativamente a él sino a la calidad informal o descontracturada de la relación. Quiere decir que no eran novios en el sentido convencional, sino que se encontraban, salían, etc. Tampoco quiere decir que sea una relación efímera, de hecho muchas personas _andan_ juntas durante mucho tiempo, curtiendo en el medio historias con un nivel de compromiso mayor. Pueden ser relaciones lineales en el tiempo o no, duraderas o no, sin ataduras, es lo que más se parece a _ficar com alguém_ a mi parecer.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## Suramericaro

thisamurai said:


> Hola Adolfo,
> Voy a intentar explicarme mejor. Voy a una fiesta y conozco a una chica. Salgo con ella, la beso y quizá me acuesto con ella. Pero en el otro día, no hay interés ni mio ni de ella de desarrolarmos una relación mayor. Lo que paso fue solo por diversión. Solo por una noche. En Brasil decimos que 'quedamos' con esa chica, en portugués, 'ficamos'. ¿Hay un verbo para ese encuentro casual?
> Muchas gracias por la atención



Thisamurai, te recomiendo que no "traduzcas la traducción" porque estás haciendo un rollo!! jajaj.  Me refiero a que en Brasil no dicen "quedamos con una chica" (porque no hablan español), en Brasil dicen "fiquei com uma garota"... me entiendes? ... o estoy haciendo un rollo mayor??
Bueno, respondiendo a tu pregunta, en español no tenemos un verbo específico para referirnos a esta situación, pero de alguna forma la damos a entender. Decimos: "estuvimos juntos anoche, pero nada más".. o "pasaron cosas"... "nos dimos algunos besos"... en fin, todo depende de la recursividad del hablante! Hace unos años en Colombia se utilizaba el término "rumbearse", con exactamente el mismo significado. "Me encontré con Juan en la fiesta y terminamos rumbeándonos"... No sé si todavía se utiliza (porque hace mucho tiempo que no me "rumbeo" con nadie!!), pero de cualquier forma es una expresión bien local.

Saludos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Habrá más de un porteño cancherito que pueda decir: "te la estás picoteando?".  En ese sentido, _um brasileiro poderia dizer "tá ficando com ela?"_.  "Picotear" en significado coloquial que se le da en esa frase, significa que hubo sexo de algunas noches, o lo habrá.


----------



## Leite

Em alguns lugares da Espanha, LIGAR (esp) seria o equivalente a FICAR (bra) no sentido de relacionar-se com alguém de forma efêmera.


----------



## thisamurai

Hola a todos,
Perdón a todos por los equívocos con el Forum. Seguro que convertí todo en un rollo. Yo no conocía las reglas. No volverá a suceder. Gracias a todos por la atención, ahora sé como puedo decir _ficar_ en español de varias lugares. 
Gracias por todo ayuda


----------



## vmmvcorazón

ligar (esp), rolo  (por)

quedar (esp), ficar (por)

acostar (esp),  deitar (por)  

coger (esp) ,  pegar (por)

ejemplo  (esp):alguien dice he acostado con alguien

exemplo  (por):alguem  dice que fez amor  com alguem


ejemplo (esp): he cogido con alguien


exemplo (por):eu pegué alguem ( por)  o seja,eu transei con alguem)


----------



## vmmvcorazón

a pesar de ambos seren por sexo

ligar  y quedar


quedar   tiene besos,cariños y acostar 

ligar tiene besos ,cariños  y acostar o  las  veces  besos,cariños  y coger

quedar  tiene amor

ligar = acostar,   tiene amor por enamorados,por los novios

ligar= coger ,tiene  coger  entre los ligues ,es apasionar

apasionar  = es más sexo

enamorar= es más  amor


----------



## vmmvcorazón

cutre  es más para  decir sin mucho valor = pobre

ejemplo (esp) alguien dice con ironia que ropa más cutre 

exemplo (por) alguem deci  com  ironia  que ropa mais  pobre

hortera (esp) cafona,brega (por)

ejemplo (esp) alguien dice con ironia que ropa más  hortera

exemplo (por) alguem deci  com  ironia  que ropa mais cafona

cutre  es  un tacaño  ,pero los cutres no les gustan ser hortera

hortera  es  un tacaño,pero no tanto

cutre  es más sexi que el hortera


----------



## zconcept

thisamurai said:


> Hola,
> Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda.
> Acá en Brasil, cuando tenemos una relación de una solo noche con una chica, pase lo que pase, y esa relación no se desarrolla, decimos solamente que "quedamos" con ella. Ejemplo, "Ayer en la fiesta 'quedé' con su prima", "Tengo ganas de 'quedarme' con su hermana". ¿Hay un verbo en español para ello?
> Muchas gracias


 Me da la sensación que "ficar" se diría "tranzar" acá en el Rio de la Plata; es una relación sin mucho compromiso.


----------



## pkogan

Sí, exactamente!


----------



## sorollexiste

e acho que o termo "ficar" neste caso seria bem traduzido como "enrollarse"

o dia anterior fiquei como o Pedro
ayer me enrollé con Pedro

ainda que "enrollarse" não significa necessáriamente ir pra cama, é o mais frequente 

A Espanha é já bem liberal!


----------



## Nippur

En Argentina podría decirse que la palabra para denominar una relación casual, no necesariamente sexual (pero podría ser), es *transar*. Aunque también se aplica a una relación corta, sin ningún compromiso, que puede durar días.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

La usan los jóvenes principalmente y de la definición del diccionario se entiende su uso en el contexto de una relación casual.

Creo que es el equivalente del *ligar* español. El *ligue* (la *transa*), sería el sustantivo, claro.

Ej.: Anoche transé (ligué) con mengana. 
Tengo una transa (un ligue) con mengana.

Creo que en cada país hispanohablante cambia (incluso cambia en el mismo país, según la época que miremos, ya que *transar* no era usado unos 30 años atrás en Argentina, por ejemplo).


----------



## Boboletas

Hola soy venezolana y estudio portugués de Brasil, idioma que adoro porque me hace muy feliz su manera, sus tonos, sus expresiones, su gracia...
Escribo en español para la mejor comprensión para quien no hable o lea. 
Ciertamente realizar la conversión de expresiones o conseguir la analogía no es fácil. Por ejemplo expresiones como  "Eu faço questões" ou "Quebrar teu gallo", "Fazer o que" pueden tener alguna conversión similar en espanhol.

Referente a la situación de salir una noche con alguien, besarse solamente o incluso tener sexo y que no suceda nada más, es para mi lo que los brasileros llaman, haber tenido un "caso", es como haberse enrollado de momento con esa persona y dejarlo hasta ahí.

Ficar: "A gente está só ficando" yo lo percibo como mantener relaciones sexuales con alguien, eventualmente, sin compromiso alguno.

Namorar si representa "Salir con alguien" en un sentido más permanente y estable y tal vez se refiere a cierta relación de pareja. Porque el Noivado, o Noivar ya conlleva un "Compromiso" Prometida com ele" ... Paso previo a ser o formar un Casal o Matrimonio.

Espero sirva de aporte. saludos!


----------



## Boboletas

Hola soy venezolana y estudio portugués de Brasil

Referente a la situación de salir una noche con alguien, besarse solamente o incluso tener sexo y que no suceda nada más, es para mi lo que los brasileros llaman, haber tenido un "caso", es como haberse enrollado de momento con esa persona y dejarlo hasta ahí.

Ficar: "A gente está só ficando" yo lo percibo como mantener relaciones sexuales con alguien, eventualmente, sin compromiso alguno.

Namorar si representa "Salir con alguien" en un sentido más permanente y estable y tal vez se refiere a cierta relación de pareja. Porque el "Noivado", o Noivar ya conlleva un "Compromiso" Ser prometida com ele" ... Paso previo a ser o formar un Casal o Matrimonio.


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Hola a todos, soy brasileÑo y vivo en mÉxico, yo tambiÉn tenÍa
esta duda sobre este sentido de "ficar" y aqui en mÉxico encontrÉ
eltÉrmino "andar" 

__ le dije a manuel que no serÍa su novia por que ya andaba con juan
_ ya le dije a mi mamÁ que estoy andando contigo

_no sÉ si en otros paÍses tambiÉn el verbo "andar" tiene ese sentido
porque el espaÑol mexicano presenta innÚmeras variaciones en relaciÓn
a los otros paÍses hispanohablantes.

Forte abrazo


----------



## Vale-ro

thisamurai said:


> Hola adolfo,
> En el caso del verbo "acostarse", hay el sexo. Cuando me refiero a "quedar", ni siempre hay. A veces son solamente besos. Hace mucho tiempo que busco ese verbo, sin embargo pienso que es algo muy particular de Brasil. Muchas gracias más una vez.




Hola!!
Soy chilena, y acá además de decir "agarrar" y "poncear", hay otra expresión que abarcaría una relación sexual o simplemente besos con alguien recientemente conocido, me refiero a el verbo "tirar" ocupado con expresión coloquial, ejemplo: "anoche tiré con alguien que conocí en la disco". Si buscas el verbo "tirar" en la Real Academia Española saldrá lo siguiente...

*35.* intr. coloq. Poseer sexualmente a alguien. U. t. c. tr. y c. prnl.

Saludos


----------



## maya1998

Hola, soy venezolana. Y sí, el verbo puede ser "quedarse-me", pero depende - por supuesto del contexto, y que es entonces casi lo mismo que el brasileño. Por ejemplo, "ayer me quedé con su prima", "te "quedas" esta noche conmigo?", aunque no tiene tanto la connotación de una sola noche y algo irrelevante. Sirven muchos otros verbos, "dormir" por ejemplo, en varios idiomas funcionan así. "Ayer dormí con tu proma", etc. etc.
Saludos.




thisamurai said:


> Hola,
> Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda.
> Acá en Brasil, cuando tenemos una relación de una solo noche con una chica, pase lo que pase, y esa relación no se desarrolla, decimos solamente que "quedamos" con ella. Ejemplo, "Ayer en la fiesta 'quedé' con su prima", "Tengo ganas de 'quedarme' con su hermana". ¿Hay un verbo en español para ello?
> Muchas gracias


----------

